#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Studie: Therapiepausen bei der Osteoporosebehandlung sinnvoll >

## aerzteblatt.de

San Francisco - Ein Abbruch der Osteoporose-Therapie nach 5-jähriger Gabe des Bisphosphonats Alendronat führte in einer randomisierten kontrollierten Studie nicht zur befürchteten Zunahme von Hüftfrakturen, weshalb die Autoren sich im amerikanischen ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

